# L&P Performance steering parts on hand!



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I recieved a few things in the mail today... 










Now I have a completely rebuilt, overly-beefed, totally strong-ass steering setup from L&P Performance. Lee built me the first prototypes of the shear-braced idler and pitman arms he's going to sell as part of the complete steering system setup. 

Install will come this weekend if it doesn't rain and I have the time. Woohoo!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> I recieved a few things in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey do you want to do a write up on this system for NPM? It looks cool!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I can do that. Just have to rebuild the starter for my van, get that going so I can drive it, and tear off the front end of the Pathfinder.  I also have to rebuild a CV axle and replace my LCA bushings. Yey for lots of suspension and steering work... I think. :/


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> I can do that. Just have to rebuild the starter for my van, get that going so I can drive it, and tear off the front end of the Pathfinder.  I also have to rebuild a CV axle and replace my LCA bushings. Yey for lots of suspension and steering work... I think. :/


any updates?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Due to crappy weather, all I've gotten done to date is painting the CL and arms. I hope to be able to install the complete system tomorrow if the weather allows.

Damn Pathfinder doesn't fit in my garage anymore.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

*Woohoo, finally installed*

I finally had the time and fair weather enough to get my L&P steering system installed. I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking on this one. 




























Boy, does it steer easily now. I like it! I'm going to run it with the steering stabilizer off for the time being and see how it goes. Yes, that's a one-off idler arm brace, I made it myself.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> I finally had the time and fair weather enough to get my L&P steering system installed. I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking on this one.
> 
> Boy, does it steer easily now. I like it! I'm going to run it with the steering stabilizer off for the time being and see how it goes. Yes, that's a one-off idler arm brace, I made it myself.


Still going to do an article for NPM? Let me know.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

What would I write up? How to remove stock steering components, throw them away, and install the L&P setup? It's very very simple stuff.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> What would I write up? How to remove stock steering components, throw them away, and install the L&P setup? It's very very simple stuff.


Like discribing the construction, how its better than stock and how it works.


----------

